# My wood pile. Want some? (FREE WOOD IN NoVA!)



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, just because I'm bored, I thought I post a picture of my woodpile. Not quite ready for next winter, but I'm gittin there....







Another view....






No, that's not my truck. I've just got a little bitty Nissan. 

This pile isn't ALL mine. In fact, you can have all you can haul, if you want. It's a log processer near Dulles airport, and whatever he doesn't give away he has to PAY to have hauled away. So all the butt ends and crotches are free for the taking, and he'll even load it up. Like this:





Yes, THAT's my truck. With a 60+ mile commute, I can't do a big truck.


The wood is mostly oak, with some hickory, poplar, & cherry thrown in. No, you don't get to pick & choose, but the price is right.

If anybody is interested, PM me and I'll give you location & contact info.


----------



## arlen (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow that is an awsome deal ! Thanks for posting pictures and sharing how you get your wood.


----------



## Deadman (Jun 1, 2008)

A bigger truck would make for LESS trips though!


----------



## r9e36587 (Jun 4, 2008)

*choker setter*

I wish like heck I could get to the vicinity of dulles airport, a little far though. Nissan looks sturdy enough to haul a good load.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ghitch75 (Jun 5, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Well, just because I'm bored, I thought I post a picture of my woodpile. Not quite ready for next winter, but I'm gittin there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice butt pile they have there....just took 91 loads from a deal just like that...good find..


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 11, 2008)

Deadman said:


> A bigger truck would make for LESS trips though!



Yeah, but if I'm on my way to work every day anyway, it's just a small detour to load up. I have to make the trip a lot more than I would need to just for hauling wood, so it wouldn't pay me to have a bigger truck just for this.

Not that I wouldn't like to have one!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 12, 2008)

Good to hear from you again, Mark...how 'ya doin?


----------



## mga (Aug 12, 2008)

hard to find deals like that around here.

everyone seems to think they're going to make a killing selling firewood.

many tree service companies are already "locked up", and even getting wood from the towns is hard to do because someone has that locked up too.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, a couple of people have PM'd me with questions, so I thought I'd throw out a few clarifications (copy & paste from my replies):



It's log ends and crotches. This guy takes the logs from the job sites and preps them for the mills. Cuts them to length, grades them, etc. Mills don't want raggedy butts or crotches, so those all get cut out. Also, if they get a hollow one, the whole thing goes on the waste pile. 

Most of the stuff runs 20-30" long, with a few longer pieces. Some of it is pretty big around. The small stuff runs around 18" or so, and it runs on up to 40", with a lot of 24-30" stuff.

It's not a problem to split, if you have a splitter. 

Everything I saw there my last trip was dry, just needs to be split for burning.


Have fun! 


Here's the location:

http://tinyurl.com/free-wood-source

PM me for contact info.


----------



## danrclem (Oct 4, 2008)

Good deal. You're killing two birds with one stone.

I got some more oak today. I was driving along and saw some cut to length oak by the road. I stopped in and asked if they wanted to get rid of it. She wasn't too enthusiastic about but she told me that I could have it. I drove the 15 miles back home to get my 1/2 ton truck and trailer. 

When I got back she started asking how much a rick of wood was bringing. I thought she was going to ask me to pay her for it but she never did. Her son-in-law was there and had his tractor with a front end loader with him. He loaded it up for me with the loader (I rolled it on the bucket and then back off) and it sure made things easier. I offered to pay him for that but he declined. I gave him a hand shake and a big thank you before I left. 

A lot of it was in the 24" plus size. I probably overloaded my truck and trailer but I didn't want to go back for a second load.

Best year by far for me gathering firewood.


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 4, 2008)

If it's free, it's for me .


----------



## Husky137 (Oct 5, 2008)

That's about 5 miles from my sister's place. Alas, they don't burn wood.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 5, 2008)

*Another Q&A*



> Thank you for the fast reply. Do you know if it's seasoned and ready to burn? Even if it's not I can go ahead and build up a supply for next year.



It varies. I've gotten stuff that was quite green, but everything I saw there my last trip (late summer) was dry, just needs to be split for burning. What you'll find there depends on what he's gotten in.


----------



## Ljute (Nov 24, 2008)

Teh AWESOME! You are the man! :rockn:


----------



## scrpy1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just went to this guys setup in chantilly this past weekend. It was a sweet find. I brought my 10ft trailer with me and he loaded it up to capacity with 9 ft logs. He then dug through the pile to fine me some seasoned wood. anything that was really long he cut up and placed in the truck or next to it. My only regret was not bring the guy a 12 pack. I will next time. (bud) if anyone is curious. Thanks Blueridge for the score PS two truckload and a trailer load and we were in and out in about 15 mins


----------



## RodneyG (Nov 24, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Well, just because I'm bored, I thought I post a picture of my woodpile. Not quite ready for next winter, but I'm gittin there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ghitch75 said:


> nice butt pile they have there....just took 91 loads from a deal just like that...good find..




I guess some guy do have all the FUN and the LUCK! The closest thing i can get to having that much fun is following behind the local loggers and cutting up the tops. Great finds fellers. 


RodneyG


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 24, 2008)

scrpy1 said:


> I just went to this guys setup in chantilly this past weekend. It was a sweet find. I brought my 10ft trailer with me and he loaded it up to capacity with 9 ft logs. He then dug through the pile to fine me some seasoned wood. anything that was really long he cut up and placed in the truck or next to it. My only regret was not bring the guy a 12 pack. I will next time. (bud) if anyone is curious. Thanks Blueridge for the score PS two truckload and a trailer load and we were in and out in about 15 mins



Hey, glad to hear some folks are getting some good wood there. Nice folks, aren't they?


----------



## AT sawyer (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link. That's close to my house, but I don't have an open bed truck. Any idea if they let people cut to size? (er, a size small enough for me to toss into the truck?


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (May 25, 2010)

i need to fix the brakes on my dumpbed then go see him


----------



## scrpy1 (May 25, 2010)

My trailer was not a flat bed but it was a utility trailer that i didnt need to worry about getting bandged up. he did a great job of placing the logs so I didnt have to. I also filled my truck while I was there and he put some one/two person manageable peice in the truck then set other next to it so we can put them in. He cut them up for us. Some were pretty big but they were very accomadating. This guy is a pretty good operator and was placing pieces with precision. Again its your call but i got the trailer load and a bed full with no problems. The trailer piece had to be cut at home before I could unloaded it but the pieces he gave me for the truck one man could handle


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 25, 2010)

AT sawyer said:


> Thanks for the link. That's close to my house, but I don't have an open bed truck. Any idea if they let people cut to size? (er, a size small enough for me to toss into the truck?




I don't know for sure, but I rather doubt it. That's a gnarly pile, and pulling pieces off of it would likely result in some serious wood falling. Besides, they have logging trucks wandering in and out of there, and their own big equipment running around. This is not a retail operation. Having somebody working on the ground with a chainsaw wouldn't be the safest thing ever.

But it's not my yard, so it's not my call! You can PM me for the contact info, and then call and ask.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 25, 2010)

scrpy1 said:


> This guy is a pretty good operator and was placing pieces with precision.




Yeah, he's really good. He did OOPS once and drop a piece that took out my rear taillight on the way down, though. 


Still makes for some cheap firewood!


----------



## barton174 (May 27, 2010)

I'm using this kind of stuff from my grandparents' property, from the last light-selective cut a couple years ago... About half of it would have gotten thrown over the hill if we didn't have a splitter! It's gnarley stuff (butts and crotches), but it burns well!

Mike


----------



## WidowMaker (Jul 12, 2010)

Hell of a deal Blue Ridge, You a okay kinda guy for sharing that, wish I was a couple thousand miles closer....here's to you


----------



## gavski (Jan 4, 2011)

*Another NoVA Source*

This thread has been quiet for awhile but I'm also offering some free wood in NoVA, so here goes.

I'm outside Leesburg, VA and selectively clearing out a couple acres of mostly locust, some elm and a bit of cherry. Have a couple pickup truck and/or trailer loads of logs and rounds ready and a couple more large locust and cherry trees I plan to drop when I can reduce my current inventory of logs. Some is seasoned, but most cut in past few weeks or months. 

I can't burn it (no woodburning fireplace) but willing to pass it on to a few good folks from this site who can (got alot of good tips/info here). PM if you are interested in a load (when and how much; logs and/or rounds), particularly soon while the ground is frozen. 

-gavski


----------

